# CC Recommendations



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Heading down to the gun shop today to get an idea of trade in value for a 9mm I'm looking to get rid of. It's a Taurus PT111 Millennium Pro, really "liked" the gun, bought a nice CrossBreed custom holster, but it's got 1 big issue for me. The way i grab/hold/shoot the gun causes my thumb to put pressure on the mag release causing the mag to disengage and either 1) Fall out or 2) drop 1/8" forcing the next round to not cycle correctly jamming everything up.

After talking with the guy to see if there is a fix, his only answer was to try and cognitively shift my grip higher and tighter. Well even if i were to practice practice practice, in a real world application i know my mind will not communicate with my hand to try and "cognitively" hold the gun in a perfect manner. I've got another slim 9mm and .380, both shoot great and never have an issue with FTE, jams, mags falling, etc.

Anyways, long story short, any recommendations on what i should look at?? Really not looking to spend a fortune


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Back2Basix said:


> Heading down to the gun shop today to get an idea of trade in value for a 9mm I'm looking to get rid of. It's a Taurus PT111 Millennium Pro, really "liked" the gun, bought a nice CrossBreed custom holster, but it's got 1 big issue for me. The way i grab/hold/shoot the gun causes my thumb to put pressure on the mag release causing the mag to disengage and either 1) Fall out or 2) drop 1/8" forcing the next round to not cycle correctly jamming everything up.
> 
> After talking with the guy to see if there is a fix, his only answer was to try and cognitively shift my grip higher and tighter. Well even if i were to practice practice practice, in a real world application i know my mind will not communicate with my hand to try and "cognitively" hold the gun in a perfect manner. I've got another slim 9mm and .380, both shoot great and never have an issue with FTE, jams, mags falling, etc.
> 
> Anyways, long story short, any recommendations on what i should look at?? Really not looking to spend a fortune


Sell yours privately. You usually won’t get much on trade


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh yeah, i know. My cousins looking and told him I'd sell him everything for whatever the dealer is willing to give. I know it won't be much


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Well as my luck would have it, i handed him the gun and he says "Hey you know there's a recall on this gun?"

Of course i received no info regarding it but after checking online, the deadline to submit for $200 cash voucher expired 2/6/2018, darnit!!!!!!

Well at least i can still send it in and they'll replace it with a similar gun


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Back2Basix said:


> Well as my luck would have it, i handed him the gun and he says "Hey you know there's a recall on this gun?"
> 
> Of course i received no info regarding it but after checking online, the deadline to submit for $200 cash voucher expired 2/6/2018, darnit!!!!!!
> 
> Well at least i can still send it in and they'll replace it with a similar gun


I’m glad you said something, I have one as well. Does it apply to the G2s


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

reverse the magazine catch and learn to press it with your middle finger on your trigger hand 

no cost video on how to do this


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

IMO, with handguns it's all about feel. Go to the store and start holding a lot of pistols, eject the mag, pull the slide, see how it feels. I'd also suggest sticking to the same caliber so you don't need to invest in a bunch of new ammo.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Back2Basix said:


> Anyways, long story short, any recommendations on what i should look at?? Really not looking to spend a fortune


Just handle as many as you can until you find the one that feels right.
Worry about price after you find a good fit.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

S&W Shield is one I've had good luck with.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I’m glad you said something, I have one as well. Does it apply to the G2s


No just the Millenium series of guns. You can always Google Taurus Millennium Recall and enter your serial number just to be sure


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

It's all boxed up right now waiting for FedEx to pick up. I'll see what they replace mine with. I've heard good things about the G2 but they only say they'll replace it with a "similar type gun". No mention of model or caliber.

I carry my wife's P709 slim and like it, sometimes throwing my Pico .380 in the other pocket as a backup. For its small stature, it can drill a quarter at 10yds and doesn't have the bite of other 380s ive shot


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Back2Basix said:


> It's all boxed up right now waiting for FedEx to pick up. I'll see what they replace mine with. I've heard good things about the G2 but they only say they'll replace it with a "similar type gun". No mention of model or caliber.
> 
> I carry my wife's P709 slim and like it, sometimes throwing my Pico .380 in the other pocket as a backup. For its small stature, it can drill a quarter at 10yds and doesn't have the bite of other 380s ive shot


Momma totes a Walther pk380 and a Taurus pt738. The walther has about the same recoil as my 1911, I need to upgrade the recoil spring. The G2s are decent pistols. I have about 600 rounds through mine and no failures. Taurus has come a long, long way in recent years.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

80% about $200, TI $290, SS $230 per 34th Ed. Blue Book.


----------



## Florida Steve (Jan 30, 2018)

Check out the Sig P938. Accurate with lots of options and easily concealable. It's also easily controllable even with +p ammo, which isn't always the case with a handgun that small.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Florida Steve said:


> Check out the Sig P938. Accurate with lots of options and easily concealable. It's also easily controllable even with +p ammo, which isn't always the case with a handgun that small.


I had one of those and should have kept it.
One of the few guns I've gotten rid of, but it just didn't fit my hand right.
Mine had the safety lever on either side, and the way I hold a gun, those levers would crack my knuckles every time I fired it.
I think my hands are just too big for it, but aside from that, it was a really nice gun.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have always been a 1911 kind of guy. I hate double stack mags. A 1911 fits my grip perfectly and, for me, it points naturally (without using sights). Like pointing my index finger. Consequently, my carry pistol is a 1911 with a 3" barrel. It is a Kimber Ultra RCP. If you're like me, this would be a great carry pistol.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I’m the same just a 4.25” barrel!


----------



## nctoni (Nov 7, 2003)

I have the Taurus PT111 G2 and really like it....until I got a Ruger LC9s in 9mm. It fits even better for me.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my two most carried guns , Ruger LC9 and Glock 19

the LC9 is in an Alabama Holster Co. pocket holster the other side has no contour of the gun it is just curved so it dosn't print hardly at all.

the G19 is in a holster I made , holds it very secure but with very minimal extra bulk

the holster is as important as the gun when it comes to carry.

View media item 109View media item 108


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I have always been a 1911 kind of guy. I hate double stack mags. A 1911 fits my grip perfectly and, for me, it points naturally (without using sights). Like pointing my index finger. Consequently, my carry pistol is a 1911 with a 3" barrel. It is a Kimber Ultra RCP. If you're like me, this would be a great carry pistol.


I never get tired of seeing that pistol


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

It's funny how preferences change over the years. After carrying 1911's for what seemed like forever; 5", Commander, then a CCO I switched to Polymer.

Used to carry the "Stinger" (lower): .45ACP 7+1:










Now carry an HK P2000 LEM 357SIG 12+1:










Lighter weight, greater capacity. Seems like it's an evolution.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I never get tired of seeing that pistol


And, I never get tired of shooting it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> And, I never get tired of shooting it.


how far have you taken it out to with no sights just to see what you could do ?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

About 10 or 12 yards. I'm just as accurate with this pistol as any other 3-inch barrel pistol I've ever shot. I never expect long distance accuracy (25 yds) out of a 3" barrel. YMMV


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Heard the armed forces are supposed to be unloading a boat load of 1911s. Wonder what the process is and if my guy can get his hands on a few


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Back2Basix said:


> Heard the armed forces are supposed to be unloading a boat load of 1911s. Wonder what the process is and if my guy can get his hands on a few


The process info is in the link below. "Your guy," if he is lucky, might get one. (one to a customer, if you name is drawn) Good luck!

http://thecmp.org/cmp_sales/1911-information/


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if your a collector , be interested in the GI 1911s , if your just want one to shoot just buy a new or used 1911 and shoot it.

it was a small boat only 10K and a lot of people want them , condition will be shoot able but randomly chosen.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if your a collector , be interested in the GI 1911s , if your just want one to shoot just buy a new or used 1911 and shoot it.
> 
> it was a small boat only 10K and a lot of people want them , condition will be shoot able but randomly chosen.


Wasn’t there a total of 90k but only releasing 10k/year?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Chuck R. said:


> It's funny how preferences change over the years. After carrying 1911's for what seemed like forever; 5", Commander, then a CCO I switched to Polymer.
> 
> Used to carry the "Stinger" (lower): .45ACP 7+1:
> 
> ...


I love and I mean love my 1911s, but I also have a very warm place in my heart for my HK USP. I want to build a 1911 in 357 sig, I love that little round. Just in case anyone likes the 357 mag and the 1911, coonan out of Blaine, MN builds a pretty sweet one.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Th 357S is a very underappreciated round.

I started with it due to a dislike of the .40, which both of my 357S started out as. Once I got into it, and setup to reload it, I really really liked it. Just shy of 357 Magnum with the 125grn in an easier to control package. I find it easier to shoot than the .40 as long as you don't let the "blast" get to you. Definitely an attention getter when you touch one off. I took it to a vehicular combatives glass and it was pretty cool how it zipped through glass and doors. 

What I'd really like to build someday is a 357S carbine.....


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Chuck R. said:


> Th 357S is a very underappreciated round.
> 
> I started with it due to a dislike of the .40, which both of my 357S started out as. Once I got into it, and setup to reload it, I really really liked it. Just shy of 357 Magnum with the 125grn in an easier to control package. I find it easier to shoot than the .40 as long as you don't let the "blast" get to you. Definitely an attention getter when you touch one off. I took it to a vehicular combatives glass and it was pretty cool how it zipped through glass and doors.
> 
> What I'd really like to build someday is a 357S carbine.....


I agree. My first 357sig came in the form of a 40 as well. The gun shop owner told me to buy the barrel and I kept saying no, he finally gave it to me. I shot it once and never put the 40 back in. Have a Glock in 357sig still, fun to shoot for sure. 

I have to look again but it think someone started making 357sig carbine.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Wasn’t there a total of 90k but only releasing 10k/year?


this is what I found , so maybe they are starting with 8k and getting more each year

January 29, 2018

The CMP has been authorized to receive 8,000 1911 type pistols from the United States Army.

Once CMP receives 10,000 orders, customer names will be loaded into the Random Number Generator.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I agree. My first 357sig came in the form of a 40 as well. The gun shop owner told me to buy the barrel and I kept saying no, he finally gave it to me. I shot it once and never put the 40 back in. Have a Glock in 357sig still, fun to shoot for sure.
> 
> I have to look again but it think someone started making 357sig carbine.


I've kept my .40 barrels too (SIG226 and the HK P2000) mostly because I'll shoot .40 in classes and an occasional match when I won't get my brass back. I lucked into a guy selling once fired 357S brass cheap (have 6K) as he got it from his State Trooper range, but the stuff is kind of precious. I can scrounge .40 and 9mm anytime. 

Quarter Circle 10 makes 357S barrels for $175, so that combined with one of their uppers might be the way to go. JRC makes 357S carbines as does a company called TNW Firearms (Aero Survival Rifle) which looks interesting:

https://www.tnwfirearms.com/Articles.asp?ID=261

The velocity gain is impressive.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Just in case anyone likes the 357 mag and the 1911, coonan out of Blaine, MN builds a pretty sweet one.


My son in law, who lives in Blaine, MN, has one of those 1911s. No reports yet as to how much he likes it. When he showed it to me, all I could think of was its very heavy. It was twice the weight of my carry 1911 (which is 26 oz.)


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Chuck R. said:


> I've kept my .40 barrels too (SIG226 and the HK P2000) mostly because I'll shoot .40 in classes and an occasional match when I won't get my brass back. I lucked into a guy selling once fired 357S brass cheap (have 6K) as he got it from his State Trooper range, but the stuff is kind of precious. I can scrounge .40 and 9mm anytime.
> 
> Quarter Circle 10 makes 357S barrels for $175, so that combined with one of their uppers might be the way to go. JRC makes 357S carbines as does a company called TNW Firearms (Aero Survival Rifle) which looks interesting:
> 
> ...


I was looking at the aero survival rifle earlier, be a sweet little rifle.

I have about 800 loaded and empties. I don’t shoot it near as often as I use to.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> My son in law, who lives in Blaine, MN, has one of those 1911s. No reports yet as to how much he likes it. When he showed it to me, all I could think of was its very heavy. It was twice the weight of my carry 1911 (which is 26 oz.)


They changed up a lot of stuff internally too I believe, it ain’t a standard 1911 by any means. I have handled one I ordered for an army vet awhile back but was never able to shoot it. I agree, it is heavy but they are pretty nice. Not sure I would want to carry it everyday though.


----------

